# Aeolus 5.0 ACC vs. Race X Lite Wheelsets



## lbj51 (Apr 12, 2009)

I'm buying a Madone 6.2 and am going to upgrade the wells form the standard Race Lites to either the Race X Lites or the Aeolus 5.0 ACC.

The Race X Lites weigh approximately 280 grams lighter than the Aeolus ACC's.

I'm at 59 year old rider, in Houston where it's flat, and I only ride when there is no wind.

Which do you think is best for me? 

Thanks for any comments.


----------



## TerranATG (Jul 29, 2009)

IMHO the Aeolus 5.0 would fit your riding style. The deeper profile of the A 5.0s will help getting aero since you are in a flat area. I would go for the Race X Lites if you plan on climbing.


----------



## wedge962005 (Jan 4, 2010)

TerranATG said:


> IMHO the Aeolus 5.0 would fit your riding style. The deeper profile of the A 5.0s will help getting aero since you are in a flat area. I would go for the Race X Lites if you plan on climbing.


What he said. I have a 6 series with Race X Lites and love them but my average ride also has over 5,000 feet in climbing so they make sense for me. They are great hoops but I'd get the deep rims instead for the area you ride in.


----------



## Road Hazard (Feb 5, 2011)

I'd probably get the Aeolus also. The Race X Lites are great wheels, plenty light and they've been very sturdy/true for me on less than ideal roads. But the extra weight of the Aeolus probably won't be noticeable and the aero effect probably will be noticeable. 

I got a set of Hed Jet 4 which look an awful lot like the Aeolus 5.0 ACC, I wouldn't be surprised if they are simply a re-badge, and Bontrager definitely partners with Hed on their wheels. I think the Aeolus even have the Hed logo on the carbon faring. 

Anyway, I thought I would only use the Jet 4's for flat rolling hills, but climbing on them is not too bad at all even if you did decide to take a trip and do some climbing. 

And it seems like it is easier to maintain a cruising speed at 22 - 23 mph with the 46mm deep Jet 4s. Maybe I get all psyched up when riding the Jets but I could swear I can feel a benefit from the aero. 

*Here's a tip though, don't forget to buy a few tubes with 60mm valves to put in your saddle bag. You don't want to end up miles from home with a puncture and nothing but your frame pump and a useless spare tube with 48mm valves you can't inflate!*


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

I really like my Race XXX Lites. Best of both worlds.


----------



## veloduffer (Aug 26, 2004)

Road Hazard said:


> I'd probably get the Aeolus also. The Race X Lites are great wheels, plenty light and they've been very sturdy/true for me on less than ideal roads. But the extra weight of the Aeolus probably won't be noticeable and the aero effect probably will be noticeable.
> 
> I got a set of Hed Jet 4 which look an awful lot like the Aeolus 5.0 ACC, I wouldn't be surprised if they are simply a re-badge, and Bontrager definitely partners with Hed on their wheels. I think the Aeolus even have the Hed logo on the carbon faring.
> 
> ...


HED makes the carbon wheels for Bontrager. Their logo (subtle like embossed) is on the wheels, too.


----------



## lucascarvajal (Apr 10, 2010)

veloduffer said:


> HED makes the carbon wheels for Bontrager. Their logo (subtle like embossed) is on the wheels, too.


Fyi HED make the aero carbon cover for aeolus , then is glue to a xxx rim or a rxl if is a 5.0 acc aeolus. I own xxx wheels (check my bike at post your carbon trek forum) they are light weight, heavy enough for fast downhills and look sexy. If I have to choice between rxl or aeolus ill go with aeolus.


----------

